# i5(2.5GHz) or i7(1.7GHz)



## gagankapula (May 3, 2011)

I want to buy a laptop but am confused at choosing the correct cpu.

I basically do a lot of video encoding work on software like MeGUI, MediaCoder, RealAnime plus I also play lot of games

So I was confused whether to opt for an dual core i5 with 2.5 ghz (Dell XPS 15) or to go for quad core 1.7 ghz (Dell XPS 14 (U541001IN8))

As far a I think......for multithreaded apps.....i7 would be better choice......but still I'm quite worried for the single threaded apps.....

so please guide me....

also tell me is Dell XPS 14 (U541001IN8) is good enough to buy to match my work load.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

If thats the case, get Desktop. Lappy will not be suitable for the purpose you mentioned


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

gagankapula said:


> I want to buy a laptop but am confused at choosing the correct cpu.
> 
> I basically do a lot of video encoding work on software like MeGUI, MediaCoder, RealAnime plus I also play lot of games
> 
> ...



core i-5 is quad core... 

core i-7 on lappy is not a good choice


----------



## gagankapula (May 3, 2011)

sorry can't take desktop......I'm a college student.....i.e. live far from home

why isn't i7 good on lappy??


----------



## gagankapula (May 4, 2011)

please give me some comments/suggestion guys......


----------



## NainO (May 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> core i-5 is quad core...



Dual Core for Laptops
Quad Core for Desktops 

*@gagankapula*
What's your budget??? And give links to your specified laptops!!!


----------



## gagankapula (May 6, 2011)

NainO said:


> Dual Core for Laptops
> Quad Core for Desktops
> 
> *@gagankapula*
> What's your budget??? And give links to your specified laptops!!!



Well my budget is around 55k

this is the laptop i'm talking about:
*www.techgadgetsite.com/archives/1352

I'm opting for i7 for future proofing as well as power sake,

if you can, please briefly tell me the demerits of having quad core on lappy


----------



## NainO (May 7, 2011)

I dont think quad cores have any kinda demerits 
Quad-Cores are generally better than Dual-Cores esp. in you requirement i.e. Video Encoding.

And I'll suggest you to take a look at New Dell XPS 15 series. It comes with 2nd generation Intel Processors which are significantly better than last generation.

See the link below. Customize it to include - Core i7 2630QM(Processor) and GT 540(Graphics Card). It'll cost you around 57k which is just 2k more than your current XPS 14. As you said *Future-Proof*, I strongly recommend you get XPS 15 instead 
New XPS 15


----------



## gagankapula (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advise....i'll decide what to take on the spot  , i'll buy my laptop in the month of july. You think any new hardware would be launched or the prices will go down by then??


----------



## NainO (May 9, 2011)

Don't know whether new hardwares would launch by then, but yeah prices would (hopefully) become more accomodating. Just wish for more and more competition between laptop manufacturers


----------

